# Dolomiten-Alpencross - auf dem Weg zur optimalen Route



## gewitterBiker (13. Januar 2010)

Ich plane gerade einen Dolomiten-Alpencross (Mittenwald->Riva, 8-10 Tage) (bin natürlich nicht der erste, der dies tut), der im August mit 2 Kumpels stattfinden wird. Wir sind alle letztes Jahr schon gemeinsam unterwegs gewesen - wissen, dass wir ca. 2000hm-2400hm/50-60km am Tag relativ gut schaffen können, ein, zwei Tage dürfen auch mal drüber sein, eine Erholungsetappe finde ich auch nicht so schlecht. Sind durchschnittlich gute Techniker und jeder Trail ist uns heilig. Wie auch immer.

Meine Route ist schon relativ weit. Ich würde trotzdem ganz gerne ein paar Varianten hier rein schmeißen und ein paar Meinungen hören zu Schwierigkeiten, Alternativen oder dergleichen. Am Ende poste ich dann natürlich die fertige GPS-Tour. Wäre super, wenn da ein paar Infos zu den Teilabschnitten zusammen kommen würden.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Los gehts ganz am Ende. Letzte Etappe. 

grün: einfachste Variante, klar.
orange: 
gelb:


----------



## thof (13. Januar 2010)

Bei dieser Etappe: Vergiss grün! Ganz klar: Maggio (S2-Traum), Pasubio, Foxi (S2/3-Traum) - ein krönender Abschluss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (13. Januar 2010)

Was auch nicht schlecht ist, noch den Monte Zugna dranzuhängen nach Bocchetta Foxi und eine halbe Monte Baldo-Umrundung wie hier beschrieben:
http://www.transalp.info/2009/bergvagabund/index.php

Albi


----------



## Elmar Neßler (14. Januar 2010)

genau die grüne variante macht an sich nur sinn, wenn ihr keine zeit mehr habt, das wetter nicht passt oder ihr die nase voll habt. ansonsten lohnt sich der maggio (im idealfall schon am vormittag da sein, weil ab mittag sehr häufig nebel entsteht / wolken aufziehen ...) und der schlenker über den pasubio auf jeden fall. wir hatten einmal kurz vor dem passo sommo genächtigt und sind dann abends im rif. papa am pasubio gelandet, da hat's mit dem guten wetter am maggio gepasst. für den letzten tag war auch genug zeit am pasubio. den monte zugna wollten wir auch noch mitnehmen, waren aber etwas spät dran und hatten auch schon zur mittagszeit gewitterluft. als wir gegen 16:00 am lago am strand lagen, fing dann auch schon kurz darauf der regen an ... ansonsten ist der zugna wohl auch ganz interessant, wenngleich man halt nach dem foxi trail auch sehr schnell am lago sein kann (fast nur radweg ...).


----------



## MATTESM (14. Januar 2010)

die gelbe hat einen ganz entschiedenden vorteil. sie hat den schlenker über posina drin, bevor es auf den colle xomo in richtung pasubio geht. und dort ist mama und kocht bigoli und gnocchi mit 6 verschiedenen saucen. 



..m..


----------



## gewitterBiker (14. Januar 2010)

Perfekt, das läuft ja super und klingt schon jetzt vielversprechend! Die orangene (eventuell mit Schlenker zu Mama) hat also für den letzten Tag die Nase vorn und war auch vorher mein Favorit.  Mit der Variante über Monte Zugna und Monte Baldo wird der Cross glaube ich insgesamt zu lang. Aber schaun wir mal.

Okay, warum Zeit verlieren, gleich die nächste größere Entscheidung.
Wir sind bei Tag 4 oder 5. Das Fanes-Tal haben wir sicher durchquert, stehen an der Hütte und denken: 

Forcella Ambriziola, soll doch genial sein. Oder doch lieber Bindelweg, auch hier ranken sich Mythen und begeisterte Alpencrosser berichten von wunderbaren Momenten. Und wenn Bindelweg, welche Variante nehmen, gelb oder orange?


----------



## thof (14. Januar 2010)

Bei der Frage, ob Blau, Gelb oder Orange würde ich das Gelbe vom Ei nehmen. Col Loccia Richtung St. Kassian ist ein kleiner Schiebeabschnitt, sonst aber steiler Trail bergab. Auf der Pralongia hast Du einen phantastischen Rundblick. Der Bindelweg ist dann natürlich weiterhin die gelbe Variante (orange wäre Straße). Über den Bindelweg muss man ja nichts mehr erzählen 
Forcilla Ambrizzola ist natürlich auch ein Knaller, kann man evtl. mit dem Bindelweg kombinieren, kommt auf Eure Routenplanung an ....


----------



## MATTESM (14. Januar 2010)

... und dann gibts noch eine wenig diskutierte variante. wenn man aus der fanes nach armentarola runter kommt kann man statt pralongia links rauf richtung valparola fahren (alte militärwege), dann an vielen stellungen aus dem 1.weltkrieg vorbei über falzarego runter nach castello und dort kurz steil bergan (ca. 10 - 15min schieben). von dort trailt man weit über dem talgrund an der südseite des coldi lana richtung arabba... 

ich mags lieber als pralongia. da hängen mir zu viele liftkabel in der wunderschönen landschaft herum... 

..m..


----------



## Elmar Neßler (15. Januar 2010)

schliesse mich mattesm an, finde die skizzierte variante auch etwas besser als pralongia. wenn noch zeit ist, kannst du ab falzarego auch noch den schlenker gen forcella averau machen (kurze abfahrt von ca. 300 hm ab falzarego, dann stel rauf gen. rif. cinque torri und in die forc. averau. ab da ggf. zur nächtigung im rif. nuvolau noch die 150 hm rauf oder ggf. direkt über den 441er (supertrail) und die strada della vena weiter gen monte fertazza und alleghe trails (siehe z.b. unsere tour 2005 1 tag 5 und 6 ...).

bindelweg ist halt von der aussicht her super, wenn's wetter passt, der weg ist technisch nicht wirklich schwer. die trails weiter bis rist. lupo bianco (siehe z.b. unsere tour 2004 tag 5) sind dann wieder ganz interessant, friedrich-august-weg ist landschaftlich auch noch mal super (marmolada ist schon weiter weg gerückt, aber dennoch recht präsent), auch wenn man sicher nicht alles fahren kann bis zum mahlknechtjoch bzw. tierser alpl. dennoch eine super verbindung! rein zeitlich kommt man an dem tag auch noch gut bis zum schlernhaus, wenn man z.b. in der sehr empfehlenswerten bindelweghütte nächtigt. vom schlernhaus könnte man abends noch den schlerngipfel zu fuss erkunden und am nächsten morgen dann den prügelsteig runterholpern, falls es von der weiteren strecke past dann z.b. den 7er und 6u bis tiers usw.

letztlich wird's eh alles nix helfen - du wirst sicher noch ein paar mal öfter durch die dolomiten strampeln müssen, um auch nur ansatzweise alle highlights gesehen zu haben.

lohnend sind beide varianten ... it's up to you


----------



## gewitterBiker (6. Februar 2010)

Weiter gehts.
Kleinigkeit: immer wieder gibt es ja mehrere Varianten für Abfahrten.
Pfitscher Joch: welche ist empfehlenswerter:


----------



## gewitterBiker (6. Februar 2010)

Und die wahrscheinlich letzte große Entscheidung bei der eure Erfahrungen mich mehr als weiter bringen würden!
Manghenpass ist meines Wissens komplett Straße. Crocci und Brocon sind mir mehr oder weniger unbekannt. Nach allem, was ich bisher gelesen habe wird dieser Teil der Tour wahrscheinlich der sowieso eher langweilige Teil nach allen Highlights, die hinter einem liegen. Stimmt das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstb (6. Februar 2010)

> Nach allem, was ich bisher gelesen habe wird dieser Teil der Tour wahrscheinlich der sowieso eher langweilige Teil nach allen Highlights, die hinter einem liegen. Stimmt das?


Eigentlich hast du Recht. An deiner Stelle würde ich möglichst viele Schlenker in den Dolomiten (oder am Hauptkamm) machen. Alles danach wird dich nicht mehr vom Hocker reißen. Könntest also auch den kurzen Weg über Mte Finochino nehmen, immerhin eine Trailabfahrt runter nach Rovereto.  Passo Cinque Croci ist komplett Schotter. Brocon kenne ich nicht. Meine letzte Übernachtung war beim 2009er Alpencross auf der Lavarone/Ortigara Hochebene (Rif. Marcesine) und habe den Rest möglichst schnell hinter mich gebracht. Aber die Geschmäcker sind auch verschieden.


----------



## thof (6. Februar 2010)

karstb schrieb:


> Passo Cinque Croci ist komplett Schotter.



Muss nicht sein. Mann kann von oben den 326er bis zur Rif. Carlettini nehmen. Ist ein sehr steiler Waldtrail mit Wurzeln.


----------



## MATTESM (7. Februar 2010)

brocon ist rauf asphlatstraße, bar jeglicher highlights. 
5croci wieder hat absolut was. 
1. verbindung über den passo rolle und malga tognola: um bis zum 5croci zu kommen hammerts noch einige highlights. trails vom passo lusia. val venegia. trails zum von vom passo rolle. trail von der malga tognola nach caoria. 
2. und dann die lange, aber in sachen einsamkeit immer wieder schöne auffahrt zum 5croci. dort treffe ich regelmäßig den almöhi mit seinem opel kadett, der gerade eine kuh sucht oder ähnliches. und sonst niemanden. klein canada, wenn du mich fragst. das val sugana liegt dann 2000hömi's tiefer. 

..m..


----------



## kroun (7. Februar 2010)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Weiter gehts.
> Kleinigkeit: immer wieder gibt es ja mehrere Varianten für Abfahrten.
> Pfitscher Joch: welche ist empfehlenswerter:



nachdem ich mich zum pfitscherjoch ruafgeschunden habe und dort dann ziemlich KO war, habe ich bis dato immer gerne die "straße" für die abfahrt gewählt. 

auch wenn man oben übernachtet finde ich es besser früh am morgens eine tour nicht gleich mit einer knackigen abfahrt zu beginnen


----------



## bikeseppl (7. Februar 2010)

Hallo wir sind vom Pfitscher Joch den WW 3 abgefahren bis wir die Straße das zweite mal erreicht haben und sind von da aus die Schotterstraße wegen Zeitmangel abgefahren. Würde ich wieder machen, das ist doch das was wir bei einer Alpenüberquerung wollen.
Hier kannst du die Bilder anschauen, von 022500-026500

Servus


----------



## gewitterBiker (7. Februar 2010)

bikeseppl schrieb:


> Hallo wir sind vom Pfitscher Joch den WW 3 abgefahren bis wir die Straße das zweite mal erreicht haben und sind von da aus die Schotterstraße wegen Zeitmangel abgefahren. Würde ich wieder machen, das ist doch das was wir bei einer Alpenüberquerung wollen.
> Hier kannst du die Bilder anschauen, von 022500-026500
> 
> Servus


Sehr schön! Mit Überschlag  Hoffe, es ist nix passiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmar Neßler (8. Februar 2010)

thof schrieb:


> Muss nicht sein. Mann kann von oben den 326er bis zur Rif. Carlettini nehmen. Ist ein sehr steiler Waldtrail mit Wurzeln.



ja, der kann durchaus spass machen, in der tat. etwas schieben wird man dort in der regel zwar auch, aber mit guter fahrtechnik kann man schon recht viel fahren.

den WW3 vom pfitscherjoch bin ich 2009 nur mal zu fuss runter, ansonsten als ich vor jahren per bike da war hab ich auch die fahrstrasse genommen. denke, der WW3 ist stellenweise auch schon als schwieriger einzustufen, ein bissl schieben sollte man wohl einplanen, ansonsten ist er auch eher steil als flach, also halt kein flowtrail, der genüsslich am hang entlang zieht ...


----------



## MATTESM (8. Februar 2010)

außerdem  -  wie auf dem bild von kurt zu sehen  -  liegt unten schnee  

schön was zum spielen, wenn man nicht unter zeitdruck steht, der weg. und wenn die zeit dann doch drückt kann man ja immer auf die fahrstraße ausweichen. 
..m..


----------



## gewitterBiker (8. Februar 2010)

Vielen Dank an alle, die mit Wissen mitgeholfen haben. Die Route steht damit. Ich werde das alles noch etwas aufbereiten und dann hier einstellen, falls jemand Interesse hat.

Werden am Ende wohl 10 Tage, gut 620km und ca. 20.000hm - also wie zu erwarten eine relativ schwere Transalp. 
Dafür mit einem Highlight nach dem anderen. Ich kanns kaum erwarten los zu fahren.


----------



## Maddinth (10. Februar 2010)

Hi
Wäre cool wenn du das reinstellst, intressier mich nämlich auch ;-)


----------



## gewitterBiker (10. Februar 2010)

Hi, sorry, hat etwas gedauert. 
Herausgekommen ist diese Strecke: 

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qazrpxlxuyabjcbs

gpsies berechnet die Höhenmeter etwas zu ungeglättet. Es sind in Wahrheit in etwa ca. 20.000-21.000hm.

Um das nochmal zusammenzufassen:
zu jedem Pass auf der Strecke habe ich im Netz möglichst viele Alternativen gesucht um mir ein möglichst genaues Bild zu machen und die für mich passenden Übergänge zu finden. Zu jedem Pass habe ich mehrere Erfahrungsberichte gelesen und verglichen. Andere habe ich hier zur Diskussion gestellt. Ich denke, am Ende kam eine Planung heraus, die genau das hat, was ich mir davon versprochen habe: viele Highlights von Karwendel, Dolomiten und Trentino. Eine von den Daten her schwere Transalp. Ich freu mich wie n kleines Kind darauf  Vielen Dank an alle!


----------



## tintinMUC (11. Februar 2010)

na das nenn ich doch mal eine ordentlich geplante Tour! .. da werd' ja selbst ich neidisch (obwohl man mir sonst den _Planungswahn _nachsagt) ;-)


----------



## gewitterBiker (11. Februar 2010)

tintinMUC schrieb:


> (obwohl man mir sonst den _Planungswahn _nachsagt) ;-)



jo, mir auch  Egal. Damit kann ich ganz gut leben, hehehehe.


----------



## dede (11. Februar 2010)

Super Tour mit vielen Highlights, nix für Transalp-Novizen, aber die Eindrücke werde nganz bestimmt die Anstrengungen mehr als wettmachen.
Würde noch 2 mögliche Varianten einbauen: statt Plumsjoch das lamsenjoch (macht die Sache nicht unbedingt leichter, ist allerdings landschaftlich ne andere Liga und auch die Abfahrt durchs Stallental ist wesentlich spannender als runter zum Achensee). Um von Alleghe nach Arabba zu kommen würde ich von Alleghe mit der Bahn hoch zum Col dei Baldi rauffahren und dann rüber nach Selva steuern. Von dort die Strada della Vena aufnehmen (Colcuc-Larzonei-Ruine Andraz) am Hang entlang statt die eher langweilige Talpassage zu fahren (das wär eher so die Schlechtwetteralternative)


----------



## gewitterBiker (11. Februar 2010)

dede schrieb:


> Um von Alleghe nach Arabba zu kommen würde ich von Alleghe mit der Bahn hoch zum Col dei Baldi rauffahren und dann rüber nach Selva steuern. Von dort die Strada della Vena aufnehmen (Colcuc-Larzonei-Ruine Andraz) am Hang entlang statt die eher langweilige Talpassage zu fahren (das wär eher so die Schlechtwetteralternative)



Klingt interessant! Nur leider kann ich nichts über diese Strecke finden. Ich finde nicht mal echte Informationen zu den einzelnen Namen, die du nanntest, zumindest keine verwertbaren.

Kannst du mir weiterhelfen? Wo in etwa gehts da lang?


----------



## Hamburger_Simon (12. Februar 2010)

Hm die Route sieht auch sehr interessant aus, vor allem da ich die Dolomiten liebe, du hast geschrieben "Eine von den Daten her schwere Transalp.", wie sieht es denn mit den trails aus?
Wäre für mich die erste transalp, von daher würde ich mir mehr Zeit nehmen und wohl ein paar mehr Ruhetage einbauen (werde diesen Sommer nach dem Abi meine erste Alpenüberquerung machen).
Könntest du das in die bekannte trail Skala einordnen?
http://www.singletrail-skala.de/
Scheint relativ bekannt zu sein und für mich das einfachste Mittel zu erklären wie schwer es denn nun ist.
Würde mir laut dieser Skalierung, obwohl ich erst seit einem halben Jahr wieder aktiv fahre, S2 durchaus zutrauen, wird bei mir auch durch den Federweg (160mm vorne und hinten) erleichtert
Freundliche Grüße aus der Antarktis (Hamburg)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (12. Februar 2010)

Du fährst mit der Bahn respektive Sessellift ab Alleghe wieder hoch (quasi rückwärts deiner Originalroute entgegen der Alleghetrails) zum Col dei Baldi (von oben/Malga Vescova kommend trifft die Forstpiste in dem kleinen Sattel bevor es entlang der Skipiste abwärts geht auf diese Variante). 
Von hier kurz zurück, an der Malga vorbei bis zur Gabelung, die du bereits von der Hinfahrt kennst. Hier links hoch und in der ersten kleinen Einsattelung rechts ab/runter nach Pescul. Weiter nach Selva und L'Andria (sehr nette typische kleine Weiler) und weiter bis zur Giaupaßstraße, die du Ri Poslalz überquerst. Jetzt bist du im ehemals sehr berühmten Bergbaugebiet um den Monte Pore, um den die Strada della vena rumführt (uralte Handels"ader" = vena), die am Südwesthang des Mt. Pore via Ties, Colcuc, Larzonei entlang führt. Ab Larzonei dann kleines Sträßchen oder eben die Strada della vena (schmaler Karrenweg ohne große Steigungen) bis La Merla (Kreuzung mit der Falzaregopaßstraße, die man überquert Ri Castello/Ruine Andraz). Dann immer dem 20er (kurzes steiles Schiebestück) bis zum querenden Trail am Col di Lana Hang folgen. Hier links abwärts (nettes Trailstück) bis Palla wo man dann entweder die Col di Lana Flanke via Col Roda ins Valiate/Contrin queren kann (schwer inkl. Schiebepassagen, historisch natürlich extrem interessant), oder einfach nach Pieve (di Livinallongo) runterrollt. Insgesamt natürlich etwa 2-3 Std länger als die Talverbindung aber deutlich interessanter und aussichtsreicher


----------



## dede (12. Februar 2010)

Trails sind praktisch komplett im S1-Niveau, selten S2 oder höher => Genußbiken, aber die Uphills sind halt teilweise recht heftig


----------



## dede (12. Februar 2010)

Weiter nach Selva und L'Andria (sehr nette typische kleine Weiler) und weiter bis zur Giaupaßstraße, die du Ri Poslalz überquerst. Jetzt bist du im ehemals sehr berühmten Bergbaugebiet um den Monte Pore, um den die Strada della vena rumführt (uralte Handels"ader" = vena), die am Südwesthang des Mt. Pore via Ties, Colcuc, Larzonei entlang führt. Ab Larzonei 

Das wären dann die kleinen Fraktionen von Colle Santa Lucia auf deiner Karte


----------



## PegasusEagel (13. Februar 2010)

Dolomiten-Traumtour als Inspiration für die Sommermonate : http://bit.ly/cFjkCu


----------



## gewitterBiker (13. Februar 2010)

Gut als grobe Einstufung der Schwierigkeiten der einzelnen Pässe ist die Seite http://www.schymik.de/passdb/ geeignet. Da stehen auch viele weitere Informationen. Zu anderen Pässen findet man oft irgendwo eine Einschätzung der Schwierigkeit, wobei die Einschätzungen je nach Fahrkönnen abweichen. Zu manchen Übergängen habe ich kaum Infos.

Hier zusammengefasst die Übergänge der Tour. Ich beziehe mich lediglich auf die Abfahrten.
- Hochalmsattel: keine Schwierigkeit
- Plumsjoch: S0
- Geiseljoch: S1
- Pfitscher Joch: Straße: keine Schwierigkeit, oder Trail-Abfahrt: schwer
- Pfunder Joch: S1-S2
- Limo Joch: S0
- Passo Posporcora: mir unbekannt
- Forcella Ambriziola: S2-S3
- Passo Staulanza, Alleghe Trails: mir unbekannt
- Porta Vesvove/Passo Pordoi: S0 bis (stellenweise) S4
- Passo di Lusia: mir unbekannt
- Veneglia/Passo Rolle: S0
- Tognola: S2-S3
- Cinque Croci: keine Schwierigkeit
- Bochetta Porule: S0
- Kaiserjägersteig: S1
- Monte Maggio: S2-S3
- Monte Passubio: S1-S2
- Bocchetta di Foxi: S2-S3


----------



## dede (13. Februar 2010)

PegasusEagel schrieb:


> Dolomiten-Traumtour als Inspiration für die Sommermonate : http://bit.ly/cFjkCu



Das geht noch viel besser/schöner.....


----------



## dede (13. Februar 2010)

Hier zusammengefasst die Übergänge der Tour. Ich beziehe mich lediglich auf die Abfahrten.
- Hochalmsattel: keine Schwierigkeit .... aber teilw. recht tiefer Schotter/Rinnen
- Plumsjoch: S0 .... seitdem der Downhillplattgewalzt ist S0
- Geiseljoch: S1 ... maximal S1
- Pfitscher Joch: Straße: keine Schwierigkeit, oder Trail-Abfahrt: schwer ... korrekt
- Pfunder Joch: S1-S2 .... korrekt
- Limo Joch: S0 .... korrekt
- Passo Posporcora: mir unbekannt ... aufwärts 20 Min schieben, dann ebener Militärtrail mit Karrenwegcharakter => S0
- Forcella Ambriziola: S2-S3 .... nur ein kurzes Stück S3, meist S1-S2
- Passo Staulanza, Alleghe Trails: mir unbekannt ... je nach Variante (es gibt deren 3!!) S1-max S2
- Porta Vesvove/Passo Pordoi: S0 bis (stellenweise) S4 ... wo sind denn bitte die S4 Stellen (außer du fährst am kleinen See in der Kehre runter zum Pian Schiavaneis)
- Passo di Lusia: mir unbekannt ... alles Forstwege, falls man direkt runter nach Paneveggio fährt. Schöner aber auf Trail (S1 Niveau)
- Veneglia/Passo Rolle: S0 (gibt auch einen netten Trail S1 vllt. kurz mal S2)
- Tognola: S2-S3 (alternativ aber auch einfacher Downhill über eine kaum bekannte Alm möglich - alles Karrenwege mit S0)
- Cinque Croci: keine Schwierigkeit (Alternativ auch Trail möglich S1-stellenweise S3)
- Bochetta Porule: S0
- Kaiserjägersteig: S1
- Monte Maggio: S2-S3 (eher leichter, aber teilw. etwas exponiert)
- Monte Passubio: S1-S2 (meist S1)
- Bocchetta di Foxi: S2-S3[/QUOTE]


----------



## Deleted 172058 (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen.
wir sind 2007 über die Dolomiten gen Riva gerollt. Haben die Tour auf unserer homepage www.mtbfun.de eingestellt (gps-datenetc.)...war ein feines türchen...wer will kann ja mal guggen. Eine Dolomiten-Tour ist einfach FEIN.
So, schönes weiterplanen Euch allen - wir wollen übrigens im August auch wieder los: garmisch,fernpass,idjoch,palmort,madritschjoch,rabijoch,temalzo solls wohl werden 
jiiiiha   Mike


----------



## Mugh (14. Februar 2010)

dede schrieb:


> Das geht noch viel besser/schöner.....


 
Hi dede, verrätst du auch wie.....? 

Bitte. 

Mugh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxpowers (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

sind im Moment auch dabei, unseren AX fuer den Sommer zu planen. Ziel Dolomiten. Gibt es fuer die obige Tour http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qazrpxlxuyabjcbs ein Roadbook? Wuerde uns sehr weiterhelfen da wir
einige Etappen sehr aehnlich fahren wollen. Vielen Dank an Alle im voraus fuer die Unterstuetzung!


----------



## gewitterBiker (28. Juni 2011)

Hi, wir sind die Route 2010 wie hier geplant gefahren. 

Ein Roadbook habe ich nicht. Ich kann auch nur raten mit GPS zu fahren, notfalls eines ausleihen, das macht die Sache wesentlich entspannter.

In einigen Punkten würde ich die Route heute abändern, sie ist sehr gut aber nicht perfekt.


----------



## dede (28. Juni 2011)

wie detailliert sollte das Roadbook denn aussehen? Langen dir grobe Anhaltspunkte oder brauchst du jeden Abzweig??


----------



## maxpowers (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo Dede,

...gern so detailliert wie moeglich, aber jeden Abzweig brauch ich nicht. Waer super wenn du mir da was zukommen lassen koenntest, freu mich auch ueber eine grobe Abfolge der Orte und wichtigen Punkte. DANKE!


----------



## maxpowers (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo Gewitterbiker,

habe deine Antwort erst uebersehen...sorry. Haben ein GPS, parallel dazu ist mir aber immer wichtig, dass ich auch ohne dieses durchkommen wuerde. Die GPS Daten sind ja unter diesem Link zu finden

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qazrpxlxuyabjcbs

richtig? 

An welchen Stellen wuerdest du die Tour abaendern?


----------



## dede (28. Juni 2011)

Mittenwald, Hochalmsattel/Karwendelhaus, Plumsjoch, Inntal, Geiseljoch, Pfitscherjoch bis Pfundererjoch ist absoluter Standard. Dazu findest du im Netz (bzw. hier im Forum) jede Menge Kommentare, Tracks und ggf. auch Beschreibungen. 
Zu diesem Abschnitt ist vllt. noch anzumerken, daß es nach dem Plumsjoch (ab der Gernalm) noch einen netten Trail ("Seebergsteig") am Hang entlang bis zur Schiffsanlegestelle in Pertisau als Alternative zur Straße gibt (ist aber ein Wandererhighway).....
Ins untere Gadertal (bis Zwischenwasser) ist seit der "Vertunnelung" der Straße die alte Trasse durchaus eine sinnvolle Alternative (s.a. dein zitierter Track, der sich wohl auf dieser Variante befindet). Spannender ist natürlich die Variante "oben rum", sprich Lüsner Alm, Jakobsstöckl, Lüsner Joch, Mauererberghütte. Ab St. Vigil würde ich mittlerweile den neu gekiesten Wanderweg der Straße nach Pederü vorziehen. Der ist derzeit bis nach der Tamersc-Alm wunderbar zu fahren (auch aufwärts). Kann man aber perfekt vor Ort entscheiden bzw. immer wieder zwischen beiden Varianten wechseln falls man will (stets in Sichtweite). 
Fanes-Posporcora-Pie Tofana ist dann wieder Klassiker wobei ich dann Ri Pocol nicht auf der Schotterpiste fahren, sondern unbedingt den Trail zur Malga Pezie de Paru mit einbauen würde. An/Bei der Alm triffst du dann wieder auf den "Originaltrack", der über den Cason de Macaron (das ist Ampezzanische Mundart für "Trottel, Dummkopf") zur Auffahrt zur Forcella Ambrizzola leitet. Dann weiter auf der klassischen Route nach Alleghe. Die Frage ist, ob man sich danach die ganze Talfahrt durchs obere Cordevoletal antun will/muß?! Alternative wäre Sottogudaschlucht und dann zum Padonpaß hoch (ggf. mit Sessellift) und zum Bindelweg rüberqueren.
Ansonsten ab Arabba auf jeden Fall die Gondel (Porta Vescovo) nehmen und am Bindelweg übernachten (Bindelweghütte). Nach Canazei runter gibt's mittlerweile ein paar sehr interessante Trails statt der Straße (teilw. dank des Bikeparks. Super interessant ist mittlerweile der Trail zum Pian Schiavaneis, da sie den etwas entschärft und fahrbarer gemacht haben!). Fassatal (man könnte noch einen schönen Schlenker Ri Karerpaß und dann den 520er Trail nach Moena runter einbauen) und Passo Lusia (evtl. die Bahn dem steilen Uphill vorziehen?!) ist wieder Standard, aber in jedem Fall oben bis zur Malga Bocche bleiben und nicht schon vorher nach Paneveggio abfahren wie im Track (auch wenn der Trail mittlerweile einer Schotterpiste gewichen ist).
Zum Eingang des Val Venegias kannst du auch auf der anderen Travignolobachseite abseits der Straße fahren. Ab Baita Segantini (bei den kleinen Seen) dann netter Trail zum Rollepaß und am Rio Fosse wieder auf Trails statt auf Asphalt nach San Martino.
Malga Tognola, Cinque Croci, Selva, Rifugio Barricata, Vezzena, Carbonare, Passo Coe, Mt. Maggio, Pasubio wieder Standard. Bocchetta di Foxi ein Traum für schwindelfreie Techniker. Der Rest ist Ausrollen und Vorfreude auf den Lago....
Wenn du die SuFu nutzt bekommst du zu all den Flurbezeichnungen weitere Infos!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewitterBiker (28. Juni 2011)

Es kommt natürlich immer drauf an was man möchte. Die Tour ist insgesamt schon mit relativ vielen Schiebepassagen durchkreuzt.

Was ich ggf. anders machen würde:

Pfitscher Joch: landschaftliches Highlight aber langweilige Abfahrt (wenn man die Straße nimmt) oder zu schwere Abfahrt (wenn man den Trail nimmt). Dazu noch 400hm bergauf schieben - > geht denke ich besser, Alternativen sind in diesem Thread. Trotzdem sollte man das Joch einmal gemacht haben, es ist - wie gesagt - sehr schön dort.

Pfunderer Joch: Trail bergab ist ein Highlight zweifelsohne. Bergauf haben wir 1,5h geschoben weil die Durchschnittssteigung zu krass war mit Rucksack. Ich würde da versuchen eine Alternative zu finden wenn man nicht auf Top 10 im nächsten Marathon trainiert ist oder Schieben mag. Wir sind gut trainiert gewesen, aber dafür nicht genug (ca. 3500km in den Beinen gehabt in dem Jahr).

Dolomiten waren klasse, würde ich nix ändern.

Die Tage danach allerdings waren ein wenig... lahm. Alles nicht schlecht, aber nach den Supertagen in den Dolomiten waren es zu wenige Highlights.
Ich würde also entweder eine direktere Route wählen Richtung Gardasee oder aber noch ein, zwei Highlights einbauen (Pasubio z.B.), was aber die Tour nochmal verlängern würde.


----------



## maxpowers (28. Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank euch beiden! Werd mir das die Tage mal in Ruhe anschaun...wuerd mich nochmal melden, wenn ich noch fragen habe


----------

